# Ladies - Top 5 Movie Stars You Find Attractive



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I will go first:

Hugh Jackman
Andy Garcia
Ethan Hawke
Richard Gere
Daniel Day-Lewis in Last of the Mohicans


Post pics if you want to


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure how to add photos saved on computer.....................


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Got some good ones in Pinterest


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Liam Neeson
Paul Bettany
Clive Owen
Russell Crowe
Pierce Brosnan

I'll think of more later


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Johnny Depp
Brad Pitt when he was younger (Legends of the Fall for example)
Gerard Butler
Jason Statham
Keanu Reeves


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Gerard butler
Johnny Depp
Idris Elba

They are my top 3 I'm pretty picky.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Bradley Cooper
Bradley Cooper
Bradley Cooper
Bradley Cooper
Bradley Cooper


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

Johnny Depp
Gerard Butler
Bradley Cooper
Ian Somerhalder
Channing Tatum


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

lol...for serious though..

Bradley Cooper
Keanu Reeves
Sophia Bush
Mark Wahlberg
Sean Patrick Thomas


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Scott Eastwood would definitely be my top - need to give some thought about the others..............


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

The lack of pictures is disappointing. Also, the old guys? Are we attracted to them now as old farts? Or from back in their glory days?

Alex Pettyfer
Adam Levine
Chris Pine
Zac Efron
David Beckham

David and Adam aren't movie guys, but still beautiful.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Clive Owen X's 5


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Ryan Hurst









Garret Hedlund









Jeffrey Dean Morgan









Harrison Ford









Robert Reford


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I seem to find Rock stars more of a turn on over actors.. gotta think harder when it comes to actors...even though I love love love a good movie..

1. British actor - Richard Armitage ... 

2. Ryan Gosling...

3. Ed Norton 

4. Jude Law 

5. a YOUNG Gary Oldman.. love his intense acting ability.. 

Something about that "Bad boy" look.. always gets to me...


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Max Irons 
Aaron Taylor-Johnson
Liam Hemsworth
Jamie Dornan
Paul Walker (in his 20's)


Unfortunately one of the most attractive is a combination of Jake Gyllenhaal and Matt Bomer, so I guess technically 'he' can't be on my list


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

1. Pierce Brosnan
2. Liam Neeson
3. Going back in time Gregory Peck
4. Mathew McConaughey
5 Going back a bit too - just something about him Tom Conti (when he was younger)

btw I'm still in my 40s (in case you are wondering with G Peck!)


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Personal said:


> My wife's favourites in terms of top 5 most attractive are as follows.
> 
> Errol Flynn
> Cary Grant
> ...


I love Errol (Robin Hood), Cary & Crazy Tom


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Love Clive & Liam


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> The lack of pictures is disappointing. Also, the old guys? Are we attracted to them now as old farts? Or from back in their glory days?
> 
> Alex Pettyfer
> Adam Levine
> ...


I have a bunch of pics on my computer but not sure how to add them.

Waiting to blow this thread up! LOL


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Not a woman but I've been told I look like
Harrison Ford
Liam Neeson,
James Brolin 
William Hurt
Urban Meyer (football coach not an actor)
Chris Mullins (basketball player)

I don't know if that is good or bad to tell you the truth


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Vinnie jones!!!!!! Grrrr oh the dirrrrrty things he could do to me.

And wait for it . . .

Ceelo green. Yes you read that right. His voice is like buttah. And I'm attracted to talented people. I happen to think he's a musical genius (especially his band gnarles Barkley). Huge turn on for me. 

Always had a crush on ice cube. Started when I watched him in Friday.

Mark Wahlberg. His body is delicious. And I fell for him when I saw him in Fear with Reese Witherspoon. He looks like a GREAT kisser.

Eta omfg how could I forget my bf Jack white???!!! My apologies, Jack.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife has always had a thing for the young Al Pacino.

Not a movie star, football player (wife is not a football fan, but sees the players when my son and I are watching), she thinks this guy is handsome



Can you name this player?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Personal said:


> My wife's favourites in terms of top 5 most attractive are as follows.
> 
> Errol Flynn
> Cary Grant
> ...


Odd, but 4 out of 5 of her old time Hollywood stars were said to be either gay or Bi....


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Personal said:


> Not odd at all, their sexual preferences have nothing to do with their aesthetic appeal.


Maybe she prefers the way men look in black and white photos. I'll bet that for each of those old time actors that their best head shots are black and white.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I think Adrien Brody is hot as he!! but my all time heart throb has to be Paul Newman. He was so beautiful.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

If we are including movie stars from when they were younger - I'd have to include Sean Connery - even older he was still a very handsome man. Even tho his looks may have faded.............he still has that voice............


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Jeremy Irons
Alexander Skarsgard
Josh Hartnett
Daniel Craig
Michael Fassbinder (how could I forget)


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Omego said:


> Jeremy Irons
> Alexander Skarsgard
> Josh Hartnett
> Daniel Craig
> Michael Fassbinder (how could I forget)


Danial Craig yes!


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh boy! Where do I start?

Brad Pitt (particularly in 'Troy') - at ANY age 
Keanu Reeves
James Malcolm Alexander Fraser character from 'Outlander'
Channing Tatum - boy can that guy dance - I'm yet to see Magic Mike XXL
A tie between Mark Wahlberg's bod and David Beckham's bod


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

You wanted pictures...here you go. Lol!

Viggo Mortensen. He's easy on the eyes, sure, but I like what's inside him even more (Mmmm...Viggo viscera). I <3 me some Viggo.











Peter Mullan. He's a talented actor and his voice is like deep, smooth Scottish whisky. Oh god. I came a little just thinking about it.











Adam Beach. I've had a crush on him since I first saw Smoke Signals; I can't look at him without wanting to say "Hey Victor!"











Jason Momoa. Physically, he is perfection. So damned beautiful, it hurts to look at him. Like staring at the sun. 











Dean Winchester. I barely know the actor's real name, know sub-nothing about him, and don't care to. But! I'm totally in love with the character of Dean Winchester...I wish he'd come investigate my haunted abandoned funhouse and exorcise my horny demons.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, Viggo is really handsome.

I have another: Aidan Turner who played the lead role in Poldark. He is absolutely gorgeous but not as breathtaking as Sam Heughan from Outlander. If I could post a pic of him in character with just his kilt on I would.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

FizzBomb said:


> Yeah, Viggo is really handsome.
> 
> I have another: Aidan Turner who played the lead role in Poldark. He is absolutely gorgeous but not as breathtaking as Sam Heughan from Outlander. If I could post a pic of him in character with just his kilt on I would.


Ahh Aidan...his was wonderful (and by wonderful, I mean scrumptious) as Mitchell the vampire on Being Human.

I don't know who Sam Heughan is, but a quick google image search made things south of my equator pretty sultry. God help me, but I love the Scots.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Personal said:


> Not odd at all, their sexual preferences have nothing to do with their aesthetic appeal.


Quite the contrary...an 80% gay or bi sexual result when only 10% of the populace was gay indicates a huge preference....What caused it is open for discussion...It could be as simple as the casting couch...


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> Ahh Aidan...his was wonderful (and by wonderful, I mean scrumptious) as Mitchell the vampire on Being Human.
> 
> I don't know who Sam Heughan is, but a quick google image search made things south of my equator pretty sultry. God help me, but I love the Scots.


LOL! For the love of God woman, you have to see 'Outlander' especially the wedding/wedding night episode. Steamy as hell! The scottish accent has a certain appeal to it. Sam Heughan has a killer bod, cheekbones to cut knuckles on and beautiful blue eyes.

I didn't catch Aidan as a vampire. You should see him all dressed up in 18th century garb - really a very fine looking man. There's one episode where he is holding a candelabra and wearing his white shirt open at the neck and his fitted black pants - lets just say just being lit by candlelight suits him well.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Channing Tatum
Donnie Yen
Milla Jovovich
Zhang Ziyi
Anson Mount (Hell on Wheels)


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Personal said:


> Okay I'll explain it another way.
> 
> Homosexual or bisexual behaviour does not determine one's visual appeal. Their jawlines or eyes etc would still look the same regardless of whether those men were heterosexual, homosexual, bisexual or asexual.
> 
> ...


Let me explain it another way....These particular guys were picked by the motion picture industry to put in front of the movie going public...

why? 

Gays were not popular back then...it would kill a career if found out....

So. It is possible the ones doing the hiring had a penchant for gay men...

It has absolutely nothing to do with your wife...millions of women felt the same way....men too...


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

1. Christian Bale
2. Daniel Craig
3. Gregory Peck in his younger days
4. George Clooney (such a sexy voice)
5. Michael Fassbender


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

This man does things to me haha. Jack Huston aka Richard Harrow from Boardwalk Empire, he has been in a few movies too like The Longest Ride as Ira. He is number one for my top 5 followed by
2. Chris Hemsworth
3. Joe Manganiello (as long as he is rocking the rugged look)
4. Robert Downey Jnr
5. Jon Hamm


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Quoted myself to add pics!!



CatJayBird said:


> lol...for serious though..
> 
> Bradley Cooper
> 
> ...


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jemaine Clement
[url]http://pixel.nymag.com/imgs/daily/vulture/2014/09/02/2-jemaine-clement.w529.h529.jpg[/URL]
Dwayne Johnson
[url]http://rsvpmagazine.ie/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Dwayne-Johnson.png[/URL]
Bret Mckenzie 
[url]http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/13/article-2391114-1B44AE47000005DC-937_306x531.jpg[/URL]
Michael B Jordan 
[url]http://tlo-website.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Michael-B-Jordan-Fruitvale-Station-Rome-Photocall-Tom-Lorenzo-Site-TLO-4.jpg[/URL]
Gregory Peck (My husband looks like him)
http://41.media.tumblr.com/b1c296a6b9d80fbe4fbc78e78d7c04ad/tumblr_nmo5ouUm9D1sbw1gto1_1280.jpg


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls, y'all have such great taste. My list keeps changing when I read all your choices.

Viggo, then Mark, then Daniel, then Keanu, then Bradley, etc. I can't narrow down a list to five.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

All time, throughout my lifetime, old, young, alive or dead:

Paul Newman

Otherwise, oldies but goodies:

Cary Grant
Robert Redford
Gregory Peck
Steve McQueen

Newer guys:

Idris Elba
Chris Hemsworth
Jamie Dornan
Timothy Olyphant


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

My husband.


----------



## Kitty08 (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is my list of eye candies:

Chris Evans
Tom Hardy
Jesse Lee Soffer 
Rick Cosnett 
Channing Tatum









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

5. Chris Evans
4. Chris Evans
3. Chris Evans
2. Chris Evans
1. Chris Evans


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

None. I've always found acting and singing to be really effeminate and I'm not attracted to girly men.

To me, the most attractive men are the ones who are extremely intellectual yet know how to fix my car and build stuff around my house. A guy that puts on a suit everyday and earns an awesome salary because he's brilliant yet can throw on jeans and build an extension on the back of the house on the weekend.

A guy dressing up and pretending to be someone else or singing into a mic....soooo not masculine. I like real men.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

1. George Clooney 
2. Brad Pitt
3. Adam Levine (not an actor, but gotta count him)
4. Paul Newman
5. Chris Hardwick (need a funny guy in my lineup)

Oceans Eleven ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Euroinus (Jul 31, 2015)

Cillian Murphy in 28 days later and in red eye


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I know I already posted my 5, but I have more to add :grin2:

1. Ed Westwick (if he were only like 10 years older, but whatever :laugh: )









2. Josh Holloway









3. Carlos Condit - he's not an actor, he's an MMA fighter, but I had to add him! 









4. Shemar Moore 









5. Joaquin Phoenix


----------

